# What to do near Marriott's Ocean Pointe (palm beach shores)?



## HaroldW (Jun 21, 2017)

We're staying here beginning next week, on June 30th.  We've never been to Florida - what are some good things to do around this area?  We're not late-night party goers, we love the beach, and normal sightseeing activities, things unique to the area.  Any suggestions?  Also, tips on making this a good stay at this resort?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jun 21, 2017)

Try Peanut island you can catch the water taxi over there for a few bucks and spend the day.
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...Peanut_Island_Park-Riviera_Beach_Florida.html


----------



## HaroldW (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you!  It does sound neat.


----------



## Davidr (Jun 23, 2017)

We go to OP almost every summer.  I recommend Juno Beach Cafe for breakfast.  The sunset view while eating dinner at the Sailfish marina is very nice.  The food is good but not great but the view is worth it.  We've had a couple of good meals at Paddy Mac's Irish Restaurant in Palm Beach Gardens.  Cityplace in West Palm Beach is nice if it's not too hot.  Lots of restaurants and shopping.  At OP the burgers and chicken quesadillas at the tikki bar by the pool are good.
 J Alexander's in PBG is a high end chain that imho make a good steak.  Get the mac and cheese side.  Shop at the Publix supermarket in PBG.  Its right off the north end of the island and its nicer than the one on Blue Heron or Northlake.  Get gelato at Gelato Grotto in PBG.


The Loggerhead Marine life Center is cool to see  the rescued turtles.  The McCarthy's Wildlife Sanctuary is great (bring a hat and lots of water) Call to reserve before you go since they allow only guided tours and its 30+ minutes away.  The Sailfish marina Palm Beach water taxi give you a water front view of some of the Palm Beach homes.

If you drive thru Riviera Beach make sure you lock your doors.  Avoid most of West Palm Beach except downtown and Cityplace.  Don't stop on Blue Heron Blvd until you get to the bridge.

Be careful parking under the buildings, the garage is a little tight.


* *


----------



## HaroldW (Jun 23, 2017)

Davidr said:


> We go to OP almost every summer.  I recommend Juno Beach Cafe for breakfast.  The sunset view while eating dinner at the Sailfish marina is very nice.  The food is good but not great but the view is worth it.  We've had a couple of good meals at Paddy Mac's Irish Restaurant in Palm Beach Gardens.  Cityplace in West Palm Beach is nice if it's not too hot.  Lots of restaurants and shopping.  At OP the burgers and chicken quesadillas at the tikki bar by the pool are good.
> J Alexander's in PBG is a high end chain that imho make a good steak.  Get the mac and cheese side.  Shop at the Publix supermarket in PBG.  Its right off the north end of the island and its nicer than the one on Blue Heron or Northlake.  Get gelato at Gelato Grotto in PBG.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, detailed!  Thank you!


----------



## beachgirls67 (Jun 24, 2017)

I agree with all of the above. Some additional places that we like are Rocco's Tacos on Clematis Street and U Tiki Beach in Jupiter. U Tiki is on the water overlooking the lighthouse. Also, if you love the water try booking a tour with South Florida Paddle. We met just South of Macarthur Park on Singer Island. We did it on our last trip and had a blast. They gave a quick paddle board lesson and eco tour of Munyon Island.


----------



## silentg (Jun 24, 2017)

Ok, so West Palm Beach is dangerous? First I HEARD


----------



## Berea1 (Jun 24, 2017)

silentg said:


> Ok, so West Palm Beach is dangerous? First I HEARD


NBC had 5 minutes on last night's news about the high crime due to 400 drug clinics that have set up there for drug recovering patients.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2017)

Davidr said:


> If you drive thru Riviera Beach make sure you lock your doors. Avoid most of West Palm Beach except downtown and Cityplace. Don't stop on Blue Heron Blvd until you get to the bridge.


Riviera Beach is perhaps one of the poorest cities in America. We always drive with the doors locked, regardless if we are on Blue Heron anyway. In fact, most cars these days automatically lock the doors when you put the car in gear. We have often stopped at the Walgreens and BP station on the mainland side of the bridge. Also shop at the Publix there. Though we don't usually stop anywhere past there through to the highway.



silentg said:


> Ok, so West Palm Beach is dangerous? First I HEARD


Along the coast, you won't have any issues and perhaps in the main shopping district. Outside of that, there are probably areas you don't want to be at past dark.


----------



## silentg (Jun 24, 2017)

This is true of lots of places around the world. We usually don't wander too far off the main roads.Thanks for the warning!
Silentg


----------



## lizap (Jun 24, 2017)

silentg said:


> This is true of lots of places around the world. We usually don't wander too far off the main roads.Thanks for the warning!
> Silentg



I agree. We have been to this area many times and have never felt unsafe.


----------



## peppymom03 (Jun 24, 2017)

We are going there next month and now I'm a little worried. It's our first trip to Florida besides Orlando. I didnt expect to be in a high crime area. There is a Publix in Riviera Beach, is that one good to shop at? 
My daughter and I arriving a day early by plane and were planning to Uber to Ocean Pointe. Is that a good idea or does anyone have a car service recommendation? Also are there lifeguards at the beach? And do pool chairs have to be reserved real early like Myrtle Beach? Lots of questions in one post, lol.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2017)

peppymom03 said:


> We are going there next month and now I'm a little worried. It's our first trip to Florida besides Orlando. I didnt expect to be in a high crime area. There is a Publix in Riviera Beach, is that one good to shop at?
> My daughter and I arriving a day early by plane and were planning to Uber to Ocean Pointe. Is that a good idea or does anyone have a car service recommendation? Also are there lifeguards at the beach? And do pool chairs have to be reserved real early like Myrtle Beach? Lots of questions in one post, lol.


I would recommend a rental car while at Ocean Pointe. There isn't a lot within walking distance. The Publix right across the bridge in Riviera beach is new and just fine.


----------



## Berea1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Berea1 said:


> NBC had 5 minutes on last night's news about the high crime due to 400 drug clinics that have set up there for drug recovering patients.


Sunday Night with Megyn Kelly is on national news right now at 7 PM with the heartache of drug abuse and going to Florida for rehab advice in the drug clinics in Palm Beach County.  Patrick


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 25, 2017)

A rental car is a good idea, however if you aren't planning daily use then you may want to consider using Uber.  I was at Ocean Pointe earlier this month and took Uber "Pool" from Ocean Pointe to the West Palm Airport (PBI) for $9.95.

Uber Pool means they pick up another client on the way to your destination and hence the discounted price.



.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 26, 2017)

The island is perfectly safe regardless of what many people want to believe. The area east of the Blue Heron bridge is a little scketchy but there has been a lot of improvement over the last 10 years. Many of the homeless we use to see have been moved out and there's been some new developement that's upgraded the area. Still, we drive to the south end of the island and shop at the Publix in the shopping mall there because it's a nicer neigherboorhood. As far as Singer Island we've ALWAYS felt safe. We've owned at Ocean Pointe since 2001 and I'm only aware of one shooting on the island in all that time. The biggest thing to keep an eye on is your speed and coming to a full stop at the stop signs. It's my belief they fund their police dept. with tourist ticket fees. They are aggressive with their traffic enforcement.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2017)

dougp26364 said:


> The biggest thing to keep an eye on is your speed and coming to a full stop at the stop signs. It's my belief they fund their police dept. with tourist ticket fees. They are aggressive with their traffic enforcement.


So true, at least in my experience. I got pulled over on the island for running a stop sign. I suspect it was a "California Stop" . I was let off with a warning.


----------



## Davidr (Jun 27, 2017)

I've never felt unsafe on the island including the part that is Rivera Beach.  You just have to be cautious on the mainland part of Rivera Beach and parts of West Palm. The Palm Beach Shores PD has a high profile.  Its a tiny town and I always see the PD driving around.  I am very careful to make full and complete stops at all the stop signs. The Publix in Rivera Beach is fine but small.  We prefer the one in PBG.  If you don't have a car then you may just want to shop at the Grator Gator since you can walk there.  We always have a car so I can't comment on car services or uber.  There are 5 or 6 restaurants within walking distance but we like to be mobile.  There are no lifeguards on the beach at OP.  There are life guards at the Rivera Beach public beach.  You can't reserve pool chairs.  They are supposed to remove towels from chairs that have been unoccupied for a certain amount of time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 27, 2017)

Grantor gator has a surprising amount of stocked items, including a decent meat counter. It doesn't look like much from the outside but is actually a pretty decent grocery store.


----------



## peppymom03 (Aug 19, 2017)

So we survived Blue Heron Blvd! LOL! It really was not bad at all driving through there but I have to say it was much nicer going out the oppsite way. We enjoyed the resort, the hot weather, and the palm trees. We were planning on renting a boat but there was some rain the last 2 days so we basically stuck to the resort. We went to Palm Beach Gardens for dinner and movies. We were in Pompano oceanside and it was fine. We walked to Kingfish one morning and I would not want to stay there. It looked dismal compared to the rest of the resort, the pool area looked worn.My kids were disappointed in the beach though. The drop off was annoying and the waves broke way out. We shopped at Publix in Palm Beach Gardens too.


----------



## silentg (Aug 20, 2017)

Glad you had a good time. Have you posted a review? That will be helpful to others that may go there.
Silentg


----------



## WBP (Aug 31, 2017)

silentg said:


> Ok, so West Palm Beach is dangerous? First I HEARD



Look carefully at the details in here; a telling story of West Palm Beach:

http://www.city-data.com/city/West-Palm-Beach-Florida.html

Amongst the interesting things that I discovered, above, is the popularity of West Palm Beach amongst sex offenders. 

Regarding Blue Heron Boulevard, I'd avoid it at all expense. That's the very reason why Marriott's driving directions to Singer Island route you to US1 instead of Blue Heron Boulevard.


----------

